# Finally got off my fat ass and did my S&W site



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

At the end of page two if you could take the time to email smith and tell them your shocked at the way they treated me or think of something. I sure would be thankful.

Http://www.everhappentoyou.com/


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

From the pics, it looks like a bore obstruction, but still I think S&W has screwed you around. You might want to use spellcheck on your website also. :mrgreen:


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

S&W did give you the run-around, but there's not much that could cause that besides an obstruction.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like you might have enough barrel to shorten it down some. Or I would lay it up till I got enough for a new barrel. What else is it good for a paper weight. I have looked at it many times and all I can come up with is that there had to be something in the barrel. I would think S&W would give some kind of an answer as to what might have happen. I know they were having troubles with the barrels splitting but yours is a bulge and a blow out.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I currently have a S&W auto in for repair. About a year ago I wrote to quality control, production, and the president. Never heard a word from anyone. The S&W of today is not the S&W I remember 20-30 years ago. Good luck on your adventure with the company. Their are far too many other quality gunmakers for me to give S&W any of my money.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Snowman said:


> S&W did give you the run-around, but there's not much that could cause that besides an obstruction.


I agree or some kind of build up. I should have checked the barrel before I shot it when it got back from S&W. It looked so good on the outside, that I thought they would have cleaned it on the inside.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Looks like you might have enough barrel to shorten it down some. Or I would lay it up till I got enough for a new barrel. What else is it good for a paper weight. I have looked at it many times and all I can come up with is that there had to be something in the barrel. I would think S&W would give some kind of an answer as to what might have happen. I know they were having troubles with the barrels splitting but yours is a bulge and a blow out.


Yes I thought about that but with the history of the gun, I would be afraid that the timing might still be off or after putting on a new barrel the trigger system locks up again. This thing has given me such a headache, I just don't want to deal with this gun. If someone bought out S&W and turned the customer service around then I would save up for a new one.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

thats a horrible story,smith and wesson should replace the gun at once.your son or anyone near him could have been killed or badly injured.i have never really cared much for s&w ever since they used to be owned by that British company a while back and all their kazillion numbered revolvers too.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I've had good luck with email responses from SDM Fabricating. He specializes in S&W custom built revolvers. Maybe he can help. Here: http://www.sdmfabricating.com/


----------

